
S0md3v/Photon: Incredibly fast crawler - axiomdata316
https://github.com/s0md3v/Photon
======
technologia
Its an interesting project, I know that there are a ton of crawler projects
but I think that focusing on the data extraction & triage is where this
project differs from the rest.

Kudos to the author for the great work, I'll certainly do my part to
contribute.

